# Race Tune



## Rainbwbrite22 (Jun 23, 2004)

Anyone have any ideas on how to race tune a 1991 nissan maxima? Im open to ALL suggestions!! Thanx!!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

how much you wanna spend?
to get it anywhere close to "race tune" you're going to need about $13,000.
brakes, $2000
Engine, $5000
suspension, $1500
exhaust, $1000
roll cage, seats, harnesses, etc, $3000

and that's if you do all the work yourself.


----------



## Rainbwbrite22 (Jun 23, 2004)

Alright well I guess I shouldnt have said 'race tune'. Just soup it up a little bit.....


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

forums.maxima.org

hang out there a while. tons of bolt ons out there.


----------

